# Lockheed Martin F-117/A Nighthawk



## FastTrax (Feb 9, 2022)

www.f-117a.com

www.f117sfa.org/f117-site-history

www.alamy.com/stock-photo/f-117-nighthawk.html

www.aerocorner.com/aircraft/lockheed-martin-f-117-nighthawk/

https://asia.nikkei.com/Editor-s-Pi...9-US-stealth-jet-shootdown-returns-with-twist

www.imdb.com/search/keyword/?keywords=lockheed-f-117-nighthawk

www.lockheedmartin.com/en-us/news/features/history/f-117.html

www.airforce-technology.com/projects/f117/

www.boldmethod.com/blog/lists/2014/09/f-117-little-known-facts-nighthawk/

www.taskandpurpose.com/military-tech/air-force-f-117-nighthawk-california/

www.19fortyfive.com/2021/10/is-the-f-117-stealth-fighter-really-a-fighter-jet-afterall/

https://man.fas.org/dod-101/sys/ac/f-117.htm

https://nationalmuseum.af.mil/visit...lay/Article/198056/lockheed-f-117a-nighthawk/

www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontline/gulf/weapons/stealth.html

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lockheed_F-117_Nighthawk


----------

